# for those of you who know what Protein foam is



## cda (Apr 12, 2010)

have been around a few years, and have seen the Mastergurads, but have not seen this::Falcon safety product: auotmatic fire detector model FD36http://patimg2.uspto.gov/.piw?docid=03079886&SectionNum=3&IDKey=A84203CDB571&HomeUrl=http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1%2526Sect2=HITOFF%2526d=PALL%2526p=1%2526u=%25252Fnetahtml%25252FPTO%25252Fsrchnum.htm%2526r=1%2526f=G%2526l=50%2526s1=3079886.PN.%2526OS=PN/3079886%2526RS=PN/3079886

View attachment 1333


View attachment 1334


View attachment 1335


View attachment 1333


View attachment 1334


View attachment 1335


/monthly_2010_04/DSC_9467..jpg.f24b12a529a0a90b8638d492df406b34.jpg

/monthly_2010_04/DSC_9468..jpg.ef45df868b54e258b988a8982d1e0403.jpg

/monthly_2010_04/DSC_9469..jpg.7a9675bf28dde8fa92ee64e8607c5818.jpg


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 12, 2010)

Pyro-Sentinel Systems

I have the Model FD-74CD

US Patent # 3.070.886 on my filing cabinet where I keep wierd stuff in my office.  It is white and looks just like the 3rd picture.

UL Listed S-835 Issue No. 233 Single and/or Multiple Station Fire Alarm Device.

Don't get me started on that company you mentioned, they tried to sue me and our department years ago since we called them out on their selling practices and prices for mechanical heat detection devices.


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 13, 2010)

Got the same one hanging in my detached garage---- figure it might make my dog howl and wake me up if it goes off in the middle of the night..

And CDA - Cat guts , yuck!! Hated having to rebuild or repair teh old ball valves for the protein foam tank..... Nasty stuff.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Here's one from Grainger  http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/3PVR3


----------

